# Domestos



## mart50 (Jan 2, 2019)

Can anyone advise what is the Spanish equivalent of Domestos bleach


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Bleach is lejia in Spanish but if you want something strong use agua fuerte (with care).


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Agua Fuerte is acid - the vapour from using can be dangerous to skin and eyes - Lejilla is also "not nice liquid" and should be used with the same care as you would use bleach 

Davexf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

If you want a thick bleach, try lejía - that's the Spanish word for bleach, not (quite) either of the words used by the other members - Tres Brujas or Estrella - they are two different brands. 
Say le-HEE-a 

Agua Fuerte (also known as 'salfumant') as davexf said, is NOT a subsitute for bleach in any way. It's nitric acid.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiaxica said:


> If you want a thick bleach, try lejía - that's the Spanish word for bleach, not (quite) either of the words used by the other members - Tres Brujas or Estrella - they are two different brands.
> Say le-HEE-a
> 
> Agua Fuerte (also known as 'salfumant') as davexf said, is NOT a subsitute for bleach in any way. It's nitric acid.


Ooops - it's actually Hydrochloric acid - but still can be dangerous!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Ooops - it's actually Hydrochloric acid - but still can be dangerous!


Yes it can but is great for terraces and limescale off toilets in areas of high cal. Do they still sell it in plastic bottles in the supermarkets? The Spanish seem to slosh it around a bit, our cleaner did too. Spill it on a stainless steel sink and it will mark it forever. Some advise putting it into the swimming pool

PS. Lejia is what i posted!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Ooops - it's actually Hydrochloric acid - but still can be dangerous!


oops...


> ...una solución de agua y *ácido nítrico*, la cual recibe el nombre del *aguafuerte* propiamente dicho.



https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aguafuerte

although this doesn't agree  

http://adial.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/FT-990107005-300244-Agua-Fuerte.pdf

Either way, though, as you say - it needs to be used with care.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Yes it can but is great for terraces and limescale off toilets in areas of high cal. Do they still sell it in plastic bottles in the supermarkets? The Spanish seem to slosh it around a bit, our cleaner did too. Spill it on a stainless steel sink and it will mark it forever. Some advise putting it into the swimming pool
> 
> PS. Lejia is what i posted!


Yes, it's great for all sorts of things - obviously used with care.

We used it in our pool to give it a 'shock' when we first moved into a property & the pool cleaner had been neglecting it. You do need to know what you're doing though, & also stay out of the pool for a day or two. 

Yep - it's still sold in supermarkets - but it isn't bleach!


I did say that what you wrote wasn't 'quite' right. Lejia isn't lejía. It would be pronounced completely differently.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Bleach is called_ lejía_ in Spain and is used extensively - in laundry, household cleaning, getting mould off walls etc. If you want the thick stuff, look for lejía _espesa_, _gruesa_, or _densa_. 

Lots of other cleaning products (liquids and sprays) contain bleach, so if you want something that doesn't, look for _sin lejía._


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

xabiaxica said:


> I did say that what you wrote wasn't 'quite' right. Lejia isn't lejía. It would be pronounced completely differently.


True. I have an English keyboard and can't be bothered messing around changing back and forth seeing as it is a friendly forum not a language test. I think though that about 98% on here don't use accents most of the time, a simple e.g.. is Málaga,Cataluña, etc.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Isobella said:


> Yes it can but is great for terraces and limescale off toilets in areas of high cal. Do they still sell it in plastic bottles in the supermarkets? The Spanish seem to slosh it around a bit, our cleaner did too. Spill it on a stainless steel sink and it will mark it forever. Some advise putting it into the swimming pool
> 
> PS. Lejia is what i posted!


Just remember that if you have a septic tank (not on mains sewerage) neither bleach nor salfumant should be used as they kill all the good bacteria and stop the system working properly.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> True. I have an English keyboard and can't be bothered messing around changing back and forth seeing as it is a friendly forum not a language test. *I think though that about 98% on here don't use accents most of the time*, a simple e.g.. is Málaga,Cataluña, etc.


Speak for yourself - the Alt keyboard is quite simple and easy to use.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Speak for yourself - the Alt keyboard is quite simple and easy to use.


A quick look back demonstrates that 98% is probably about right, interesting, even some who I know are good Spanish speakers don't use the accents on here.  Maybe you are speaking for yourself.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Isobella said:


> A quick look back demonstrates that 98% is probably about right, interesting, even some who I know are good Spanish speakers don't use the accents on here.  Maybe you are speaking for yourself.


I am very deaf so have to use accents when typing or I forget how to say things. I get annoyed when people don't use them, I also get annoyed when they type u and confuse then and than, maybe I am just a gumpy old git! 
Sorry off topic again!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Simon22 said:


> I am very deaf so have to use accents when typing or I forget how to say things. I get annoyed when people don't use them, I also get annoyed when they type u and confuse then and than, maybe I am just a gumpy old git!
> Sorry off topic again!


Yes and there and their my phone has a lot to answer for, if i don't check it makes up stupid words for me. which I don't want to say. This is an English speaking forum though so puts people off if being pedantic. If anyone wants correct Spanish there are plenty of Spanish speaking forum. 

Just had to edit, I had seeking instead of speaking ha ha.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Isobella said:


> Yes and there and their my phone has a lot to answer for, if i don't check it makes up stupid words for me. which I don't want to say. This is an English speaking forum though so puts people off if being pedantic. If anyone wants correct Spanish there are plenty of Spanish speaking forum.
> 
> Just had to edit, I had seeking instead of speaking ha ha.


What about 2 of my favourites;

to and too

must of instead of must have


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

???


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

mart50 said:


> Can anyone advise what is the Spanish equivalent of Domestos bleach


The nearest you will get is Estrella, not quite as strong as Domestos but it is Bleach, and safe to use in the same way as Domestos. Agua Fuerte is NOT bleach and will burn skin, lift paint, dissolve cement etc.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Agua Fuerte, despite what some may think, is Nitric Acid and comes from the Latin _aqua fortis_ Hydrochloric Acid is _ácido clorhídrico_ in Spanish and, to complete the commonly used set _ácido sulfurico_ is Sulphuric Acid. Drain cleaner is Sodium Chlorate or _Clorato de sodio_ in Spanish.

All of these are dangerous chemicals and should only be used with great care and by somebody who knows what she/he is doing.

Bleach is _Lejía_ and comes in a yellow container in Mercadona Ammonia is _Amoniaco_ and is frequently in a green container. 

Most of these have diamond texture in the plastic of the shoulders of the bottle.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The agua fuerte sold in plastic bottles in hardware stores in Spain for cleaning terraces, stabilising the ph of swimming pools etc. is definitely hydrochloric acid.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Agua Fuerte, despite what some may think, is Nitric Acid and comes from the Latin _aqua fortis_ Hydrochloric Acid is _ácido clorhídrico_ in Spanish and, to complete the commonly used set _ácido sulfurico_ is Sulphuric Acid. Drain cleaner is Sodium Chlorate or _Clorato de sodio_ in Spanish.


Whilst I agree about the Latin root, Agua Fuerte is (normally) hydrochloric acid.

I've just looked at our bottle and it states "hcl" , so ......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a feeling that some brands might be nitric & some hydrochloric.

Either way, we all agree that it's potentially dangerous & should be used with caution & isn't the same as bleach.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Resorting to Wikipedia:



> Nitric acid (HNO3), also known as aqua fortis (Latin for "strong water") and spirit of niter, is a highly corrosive mineral acid. .





> Hydrochloric acid is a colorless inorganic chemical system with the formula H2O:HCl. ... In households, diluted hydrochloric acid is often used as a descaling agent.





> Agua fuerte (o ácido clorhídrico), una disolución acuosa del gas cloruro de hidrógeno (HCl).


So it looks like the _agua fuerte_ they use in pools etc is hydrochloric acid, but the confusion comes from nitric acid also being known as _aqua fortis_.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Resorting to Wikipedia:
> 
> So it looks like the _agua fuerte_ they use in pools etc is hydrochloric acid, but the confusion comes from nitric acid also being known as _aqua fortis_.


That is correct.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mart50 said:


> Can anyone advise what is the Spanish equivalent of Domestos bleach


All supermarkets sell Lejia so just look for that and you will be fine, just like the UK Domestos is thicker and costs more so Branded bleach here follows suit.
Keep away from all the other stuff they are on about until you know whats what.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

VFR said:


> All supermarkets sell Lejia so just look for that and you will be fine, just like the UK Domestos is thicker and costs more so Branded bleach here follows suit.
> Keep away from all the other stuff they are on about until you know whats what.


Sorry, you are not quite right

Xabiachica said re. my post

_I did say that what you wrote wasn't 'quite' right. Lejia isn't lejía. It would be pronounced completely differently._

:bounce:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Sorry, you are not quite right
> 
> Xabiachica said re. my post
> 
> ...


I said just "look for"


----------

